# Helpful Tips for All the New Drivers Part 2



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Helpful hints to New Uber Drivers Part Two:

*Naysayers and Debbie Downers*

Uber isn't for everybody. In the past, Uber simply lowered their standards allowing some people to drive, but not anymore. Uber is welcoming with open arms the next generation of professional drivers. Our past drivers seemed to have difficulty with basic mathematical concepts when figuring out their profits. They also could not comprehend the complex strategies that ensure that you will enjoy a profitable Uber experience. Here are some tips to help you understand how much money you are really making.

>> Mileage on your car should not be calculated when figuring out profits. Remember, it's a car, you'd be putting on those miles sooner or later. It's also a known fact that cars run better with more miles. A typical breaking in period takes a minimum of 50,000 miles. So the more miles you drive, the better your car will be.

>> Uber often lowers rates to help you make more money. This is simple and Uber was shocked that very few drivers seemed to understand the honest concept that lower rates will mean more rides for you. More rides equals more money for you. It's that simple. Don't bother thinking about it. It's a simple fact. The lower the rates go, the more affordable Uber becomes to more people. How hard can this be to understand?

>> Gasoline should really not be considered an expense and experienced professionals know this. Afterall, cars run on gasoline, so whether or not you are driving for Uber, you still need gasoline in your car. Pretty simple.

>> Depreciation runs hand and hand with mileage and since you already know that mileage is really a good thing, your car will actually gain value the more you use it. Another bonus is that Uber's research has proven that cars that have been driven by Uber drivers, have a much higher resale value since the purchaser realizes that the car has been driven by a professional and the car has been washed every day.

>> Insurance: Rest easy knowing that Uber always has your back. In the unlikely possibility that you are ever involved in an accident remember, Uber has your back. Uber will work with your car insurance company to have you back on the road in no time. There is no need to contact your insurance company to let them know you are driving for Uber. You wouldn't wear a rain coat on a sunny day would you? Well, the same common sense logic applies here. Since you are now a professional driver, the chances of having an accident has decreased substantially. The more miles you drive, the less likely you'll be involved in an accident. It is recommended that you practice driving in 20 hour intervals from time to time to hone your skills even better. Uber has your back. It's more than a catchy phrase, it's a way of life you can always count on. The most important thing to remember is to never tell your insurance company that you are driving for Uber. It's simply not necessary.

>> Cancelling a ride. There is no need to cancel a ride. Many of Ubers' older, less intelligent drivers would cancel a ride that was more than a few minutes away. We have already covered that this is a unlikely occurrence, but when it does happen, the odds are heavily in your favor that it will be a ride traveling many miles and making you lots of money. Uber does not let you know where your ride is going when you accept the ride because they like you to have the pleasant surprise of that long ride after you arrive to the passengers' location. It's like a birthday present everyday. As previously stated, Uber has your back!

*Miscellaneous Items*

>> Ratings are a direct reflection of who you are as a human being. It's a known fact that Fortune 500 companies hire Uber drivers more than anybody else and a good rating will always look good on your resume. (In the unlikely event that you decide that driving for Uber was not for you.) There is nothing wrong with asking your passenger for a five star rating. In fact, you should insist on it. For new drivers it is recommended that you offer to pay your passengers five or ten dollars for a perfect rating. Remember you are investing in your future and since passengers look for drivers with good ratings, it make perfect sense to pay a bit to your passengers to keep your rating above a 4.95. It will always pay off in the long run. Rate all your passengers a five. There are no exceptions to this.

>> Referral Cards are a great way to make $1000's of extra dollars per week. The best places to hand out these cards include, but not limited to, grade schools, funerals, Ku Klux Klan meetings, police stations, meth labs, crack houses, child playgrounds, family reunions and of course taxi drivers.

>> Pay at Uber is fantastic. All the money that Uber places into your account is yours to keep. Uber will never take 20% of your money once it is deposited into your bank account. Safe rider fees are never deducted either from your bank account. It's your money to spend any way you want. Uber trusts you to spend your money wisely and will never ask you for a loan or suggest ways to spend your money. So remember, the 20% and the safe rider fee does not apply to you. (Once Uber deposits your weekly pay into your account) so that means you get to keep all of your hard earned money.

Remember all of these helpful tips to better enjoy your driving experience. Remember, Uber has your back.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Missed Part One?

Click here: http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/helpful-tips-for-all-the-new-drivers-part-1.30099/


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Brilliant! Phuquing brilliant!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

The Reality is, you live in a glass cubical and need to stand up and take breath.

Just How many trips do think you can do in an hour? Three at best and times 2.40 net @ minium fare is 7.20 an hr. I'd like see you come even close to your anual salary as a driver.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Blasphemy.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> The Reality is, you live in a glass cubical and need to stand up and take breath.
> 
> Just How many trips do think you can do in an hour? Three at best and times 2.40 net @ minium fare is 7.20 an hr. I'd like see you come even close to your anual salary as a driver.


I knew there would be somebody who took this literally. Priceless! I'm laughing so ****in' hard right now.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah you I got me. Ugh.....

U should copyright that b4 tuber steals it.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I knew there would be somebody who took this literally. Priceless! I'm laughing so ****in' hard right now.


Lmao!!! I was waiting for it too. This is freaking hilarious


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Helpful hints to New Uber Drivers Part Two:


Are you freaking kidding me?
ALL of that
and part I
*and not a single mention of TIPS?*
I'm probably just jumping the gun... that MUST be in Part III.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Next generation of *"professional"* drivers?? Bahahahahhaha!!

Ive put more millage on my horn then on the car it self because of these so called "professional" drivers.

My friend offered me to use his GoPro cam, so im going to make a montage of all the idiot Uber drivers i come across every day. The shit driving ive seen, would blow your mind.


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

You forgot to mention how lucrative it is to rush full speed into remote parts of town the instant you notice them surging on the app. That ALWAYS pays off for me.


----------



## comradev (Apr 13, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Are you freaking kidding me?
> ALL of that
> and part I
> *and not a single mention of TIPS?*
> I'm probably just jumping the gun... that MUST be in Part III.


There are no tips, so no need to mention things that don't exist.


----------



## ricky.luera (Aug 10, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I knew there would be somebody who took this literally. Priceless! I'm laughing so ****in' hard right now.


Haha. As i was reading this i had to make sure i didnt accidentally click a link to the onion.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Helpful hints to New Uber Drivers Part Two:
> 
> *Naysayers and Debbie Downers*
> 
> ...


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

The sad part is, I could actually believe Uber putting out something like that, it's not that much more far-fetched from some of their other gems they drop on us, the public and the press. :-(

Looking forward to part 3. Lemme guess, here's part of it:

"You need not be concerned about future price drops in which we plan to bring your rate to the 25 cents per mile range. Remember, lower rates mean more rides which means more money in your pocket. Since demand will be through the roof at that rate, you can now give 50 minimum rides per hour and you will make $50/hr! If you work 100 hours per week that comes to $260,000 per year! If you are worried needlessly about gas and mileage costs, please re-read above. Instead please concentrate on how you are changing the way people move and making a difference in thousands of people's lives! Now THAT'S life-changing! Uber on!"


----------



## Maxalto (Aug 1, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Are you freaking kidding me?
> ALL of that
> and part I
> *and not a single mention of TIPS?*
> I'm probably just jumping the gun... that MUST be in Part III.


Well, it does mention that the driver should pay pax to guarantee a 5 star rating. If the passenger refuses to accept, you can consider the money you just saved as a tip$.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

It's been a year since you posted parts 1 & 2. I think this should be a trilogy. Updated part 3 for the changes in the past year. This is too good not to keep going. And you did forget the tip topic perfect for part 3!


----------

